# sawing persimmon



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am sawing several persimmon logs for a client who only wants 2.5" squares on 8" increments. This seems to leave a window of opportunity for me since he told me to chunk the rest out. So has anyone turned much persimmon?


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

I havent turned any but it makes beutiful boards. You can stain to look just like oak.


----------

